# Staurogyne Repens



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Does anyone know of a good place to get these? I found some on E-Bay, but I am not familiar with any of the sellers (never shopped E-Bay before)


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Ebay works nice, or AquaBid.

These plants do best with co2 injection and high lighting, I wouldn't recommend for a tank without co2 just so you know. I don't remember if your tanks had co2 or not!


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

lilnaugrim said:


> Ebay works nice, or AquaBid.
> 
> These plants do best with co2 injection and high lighting, I wouldn't recommend for a tank without co2 just so you know. I don't remember if your tanks had co2 or not!


Thanks! I am just using excel now, but the co2 will be coming soon :lol:. I set up my 6th tank last night (2 are plant trimings only) so I can undivide the 20 and get the co2 flowing just right....

I don't dare get on Aquabid....then I would need another tank!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Awesome! In that case, you should really like this plant!

My PetSmart has them in the little bags, I've often bought those plants and they've all done really well for me, if you didn't want to buy online at least.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Awesome Islandgaliam! What kind of CO2 set up are you getting? I'm guessing your carpeting with the plant I assume. I didn't even know petsmart had this plant lol.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

lol yeah, my PetSmart actually carries quite the variety of plants in the tube/baggies! I've gotten Cyperus Helferi there recently and I absolutely love it! Picked up some small Crypt Undulata there too Sunday since I just wanted more crypts in my 20 long.

PetCo though doesn't really offer much at all although they have more plants in an actual tank where PetSmart doesn't.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

This sucks my petsmart and petco are god awful down here. People down here don't even care about plants in aquariums. They only care about how big your fish can get (cichlid country).


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

The PetCo and PetSmart here never have many plants...just the ones in the containers that weren't tank friendly - lol. I pretty much have to order everything, but am hoping to make a trip to the Seattle Aquarium Co-Op one day soon.

I am still looking into what co2 to get; I found where I can get the 10 gallon tank on for about $110.00. As far as the regulator, not sure. I had some advice on this previously, but need to do more checking. Hopefully soon. Do you have recommendations for a decent one? I want a tank like yours Tony2632!


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Green leaf aquariums has the nice and pricey regulators, but I just got a basic aquatek regulator with solenoid for about $80 bucks on ebay. Now for the tank, you can just get on ebay or any welding shop near by. I think I payed like $60 or $80 bucks for a 10 pound steel tank. You can get steel or aluminum tank and doesn't matter which one you choose, because the only difference between the two is aluminum is lighter then steel that's it lol. Just keep in mind, if you know any places that does refills ask them first if they swap or refill the old tank. If they swap then paying for a pricey aluminum tank might be swap for a ugly steel tank, reason why I got a steel tank instead. Now, it's also good to grab a drop checker to check your CO2 levels or you can test your PH and KH. There is a CO2 chart online when testing PH and KH, just google it. I like using the drop checkers, because it's easy and simple with out the hassle of testing your waters.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Tony2632 said:


> Green leaf aquariums has the nice and pricey regulators, but I just got a basic aquatek regulator with solenoid for about $80 bucks on ebay. Now for the tank, you can just get on ebay or any welding shop near by. I think I payed like $60 or $80 bucks for a 10 pound steel tank. You can get steel or aluminum tank and doesn't matter which one you choose, because the only difference between the two is aluminum is lighter then steel that's it lol. Just keep in mind, if you know any places that does refills ask them first if they swap or refill the old tank. If they swap then paying for a pricey aluminum tank might be swap for a ugly steel tank, reason why I got a steel tank instead. Now, it's also good to grab a drop checker to check your CO2 levels or you can test your PH and KH. There is a CO2 chart online when testing PH and KH, just google it. I like using the drop checkers, because it's easy and simple with out the hassle of testing your waters.


The tank I found is steel, and they swap; I don't care what it looks like as long as it works right. It was recommended to try a paintball place, but those are few and far between here, and don't seem to stay in business.

Do you know how long a 10 gallon tank lasts before it has to be refilled.

I am so excited for co2!


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

10 pound tank should last you for a while. I'd say around 5 or 6 months and the swap where I'm at is only $8 bucks.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Tony2632 said:


> 10 pound tank should last you for a while. I'd say around 5 or 6 months and the swap where I'm at is only $8 bucks.


Yay! way cheaper than excel. I think he said the swap was $10 or $12, but everything on the island is more, but it's in between work and home which makes it very convenient.

My son just rolled his eyes when I told him I was going for the co2; he said as long as we don't have to eat plants and bettas....and he warned the guy I just started seeing that I am obsessed and expensive...so far it hasn't scared him off


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm also obsessed with planted tanks:-D. I learn stuff about the hobby every single day, I'm all ways doing some kind of research on different plant species and I all ways have ideas for different aquascapes. It's just I wish I had the money for about 20 different tanks lol. 

Once you run CO2 your gonna see your plants pearl, which such a lovey sight.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

I do the same thing...right now my time is being spent on ferts, and keeping alive what I have left..and I am starting to see progress  I have started looking a lot at the aquascapes and will come up with my dream tank...I thinkg there is nothing prettier than a planted tank with color!

Is it possible for my dwarf lily to start turning red after one dose of ferts? It was more of a yellowish..sure wish I had taken a pic of it yesterday to show the difference. Before yesterday, I used root tabs, exel, and flourish...and I had the flourish dose too low.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Certainly is! My Dwarf Lily was always red! Almost looked like a Tiger honestly ^_^


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

lilnaugrim said:


> Certainly is! My Dwarf Lily was always red! Almost looked like a Tiger honestly ^_^


What kind of light are you running? I hear high light brings out reds very nicely. I also hear low nitrates around 5ppm and more iron can also bring out the red color, but this is what I read and hear from other people. I really need to learn how to keep red plants, because my next project is dealing with only red plants in the background/midground. Alternanthera reineckii mini plant I want looks naturally red, but I guess I'll see what happens when I run high light, CO2, heavy ferts, and amazonia aqua soil.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

My old tank when I had the lily just ran two CFL's 6,500K above the tank. I dosed Flourish twice a week back then but that was it.

My Myriophyllum Tuberculam is super red right now, I have to clean off the dust algae on it and get some pictures but it's under my Finnex Fugeray Planted+ 6,700K LED light strip and holy mackerel, that thing is worth its money!


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Very nice! I see some good reviews on the finnex fugeray. Too be honest I want the LED 10000k planted XB series with a dimmer from BuildMyLED.com. Maybe I'm just over thinking on how to keep red plants lol.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

lol, well I do prefer the look of 6,500-6,700K. 10,000K just gets too blue for me, your plants will appreciate the red lights much better than blue. Blue and purple are good at penetrating deep into the water but most of our plants will utilize the red lights which is why I liked the Planted+ because it has red, blue and white lights (oo, very patriotic I just realized! lol)


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

I hear good things about these Finnex lights. I have the Finnex Ray 2. Once I get these plants going, the next one I want to try is Nesaea Pedicellata Golden. I love the yellow! and red and green, all combined. 

I would love to see a pic of that lilnaugrim!!!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Of my plants or the lily?


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

The dutch planted XB series 6300k is running 8 6500K Cool White, 2 625nm Red, 1 470nm Blue, 1 505nm Cyan, 1 525nm Green, 1 615nm Orange/Red, and 1 660nm Deep Red. 

While the 10000k is only running 10 5700K Cool White, 3 660nm Deep Red, and 2 450nm Royal Blue.

This is the site I'm looking at http://www.buildmyled.com/freshwater-products/ I wonder if these are good selections. I never ran LED, so this will be my first.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Man I tell ya, we are so off topic LOL.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Where are you getting those specs?

The Dutch is 6,300K not 6,500K? and the 10,000K XB Series is still 10,000K unless I'm looking at the wrong one?


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

lilnaugrim said:


> Where are you getting those specs?
> 
> The Dutch is 6,300K not 6,500K? and the 10,000K XB Series is still 10,000K unless I'm looking at the wrong one?


It's under product info tab.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

what the?? Well that's very peculiar....why would they say 10,000K but list it as 5,700K per each board? That's not right...you can't just add up kelvins to make a new rating.....huh, they all say something different....odd.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

I'll call them, they have great customer service from what I see. I would like a nice custom build one to my liking, with out building my own DIY LED fixture.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Definitely!

Just found it strange that they'd list one thing but say another is all, maybe you can ask why they did that or if something was off on the website or something?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

www.plantedaquariumscentral has the repens. 10% off with the code (send me a PM). She's on vacation for 10 days starting tomorrow. Just got a huge order (no repens) and will post photos when I get everything planted.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> www.plantedaquariumscentral has the repens. 10% off with the code (send me a PM). She's on vacation for 10 days starting tomorrow. Just got a huge order (no repens) and will post photos when I get everything planted.


Awesome! Will Excel work with these, or should I wait until I get the pressurized co2? I love planted aquarium central! Look forward to seeing your pics.


----------

